# Agility Nationals ???



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Anyone going ??


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Michelle (Titan1) is there for the obedience championship


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> Michelle (Titan1) is there for the obedience championship


Is the obedience competition under way . . . if so any info on how they're doing?


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Titan is listed in the top 25 qualifiers from all breeds (for obedience), as is my trainer's dog (OTCH Topbrass Ready Set Go UDX14 OGM VER RE). Very impressive.

AKC National Obedience Invitational/Championship

No results are posted yet.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Obedience starts Saturday.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Nairb said:


> Titan is listed in the top 25 qualifiers from all breeds (for obedience), as is my trainer's dog (OTCH Topbrass Ready Set Go UDX14 OGM VER RE). Very impressive.
> 
> AKC National Obedience Invitational/Championship
> 
> No results are posted yet.


Just quickly looking at the top 25 list and only being familiar with some of the top breeder names it looks like there are quite a few Goldens. Does anybody know how many of the top 25 all breed dogs are Goldens?


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

TheZ's said:


> Just quickly looking at the top 25 list and only being familiar with some of the top breeder names it looks like there are quite a few Goldens. Does anybody know how many of the top 25 all breed dogs are Goldens?


You can click : "View top qualifiers by breed" and pull up the top 25 Goldens.

Goldens:

OTCH Dal-Rhe's Sunfire Titanium UDX14 OGM VER RAE TD NJP
NOC OTCH Dd's Dreams Do Come True VCD1 UDX24 OGM RE TDX JH
CH OTCH Docmar Westmarch Denim Jeans UDX3 OM6 VER RE JH AX AXJ
OTCH Gaylan's Fire When Ready VCD3 UDX4 OM6 GO VER RN JH MX MXJ MXF
OTCH Goldenloch Lay Down Your Bets UDX2 OM4 RN
OTCH Goldenloch Makin' A Statement UDX8 OGM
OTCH Half Moon TealOak's Hot Tomato UDX10 OGM
NOC OTCH High Times Ris'N Above The Tide UDX16 OGM RE
OTCH Kelakye's Joshua Deets Of Kuventre UDX3 OM5 VER JH
OTCH Mvp's High Flyer UDX2 OM4
OTCH One Ash Dave & Buster UDX3 OM5
OTCH Spirit's He's A Keeper UDX3 OM5 BN RAE AX OAJ
NOC OTCH Spirit's Zim Zam Zoom UDX7 OM5
OTCH Sunfire's Bar-Room Bouncer UDX27 OGM RN
OTCH Sunfire's Code Red UDX17 OGM VER
OTCH Sunsplash No Free Time UDX19 OGM RE OA OAJ NAP NJP
OTCH Tanbark's Honey Of A Cheesehead UDX5 OM8 GN VER
OTCH MACH Tanbark's Who's The Boss UDX28 OGM RA SH MXB MJS
OTCH Tankbark's Always UDX11 OGM
OTCH Topbrass Key UDX12 OGM
OTCH Topbrass Ready Set Go UDX14 OGM VER RE
OTCH Trifecta's Super Cooper UDX14 OGM
OTCH Webshire's X-Pecta Freeze UDX5 OM8 VER RE JH NA NAJ THD

-----------------------------------

All Breeds:

OTCH Cedar Reese's Pieces VCD1 UDX3 OM5 NF
OTCH Companion's He Reigns In Victory UDX4 OM5
OTCH Dal-Rhe's Sunfire Titanium UDX14 OGM VER RAE TD NJP
NOC OTCH Dd's Dreams Do Come True VCD1 UDX24 OGM RE TDX JH
OTCH HC Easy Assembly UDX3 OM4 HSAs HSBd HIBd HXAds
OTCH Faerie Master Craftsman UDX4 OM7 GN GO RAE3 PT
OTCH Goldenloch Lay Down Your Bets UDX2 OM4 RN
OTCH Goldenloch Makin' A Statement UDX8 OGM
OTCH Half Moon TealOak's Hot Tomato UDX10 OGM
NOC OTCH High Times Ris'N Above The Tide UDX16 OGM RE
OTCH Jo Whirlwinds Majormajormajor UDX12 OGM VER RN MH
OTCH Jo's Xtra Hobi O'Himark UDX33 OGM RAE AX AXJ NF
CH OTCH Mystic Charmed One Piper UDX11 OGM GN GO VER RAE
OTCH One Ash Dave & Buster UDX3 OM5
OTCH HC Redtop Sidekick VCD1 UDX4 OM6 GO HIBs HXAs
OTCH Redtop You're The One UDX16 OGM
OTCH Starlite's A Time To Remember UDX8 OGM VER RN AX OAJ
OTCH Sunfire's Bar-Room Bouncer UDX27 OGM RN
OTCH Sunsplash No Free Time UDX19 OGM RE OA OAJ NAP NJP
OTCH Tanbark's Honey Of A Cheesehead UDX5 OM8 GN VER
OTCH MACH Tanbark's Who's The Boss UDX28 OGM RA SH MXB MJS
OTCH Tankbark's Always UDX11 OGM
OTCH Topbrass Ready Set Go UDX14 OGM VER RE
OTCH Trifecta's Super Cooper UDX14 OGM
OTCH Wildfire Pilot's License To Fly UDX40 OGM


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

That list certainly gives you some idea of who the top obedience breeders are. Looking the list over the one that caught my attention was_CH OTCH Docmar Westmarch Denim Jeans UDX3 OM6 VER RE JH AX AXJ _in light of some of the discussion about the divergence of show and performance Goldens. According to k9data besides being a CH and OTCH and those other titles, she's managed to have a litter with some offspring that are titled.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

TheZ's said:


> That list certainly gives you some idea of who the top obedience breeders are. Looking the list over the one that caught my attention was_CH OTCH Docmar Westmarch Denim Jeans UDX3 OM6 VER RE JH AX AXJ _in light of some of the discussion about the divergence of show and performance Goldens. According to k9data besides being a CH and OTCH and those other titles, she's managed to have a litter with some offspring that are titled.


Yes, and she has a lot more titles before and after her name than what's listed on the AKC site according to this: Pedigree: CH OTCH CanCH DocMar Westmarch Denim Jeans UDX3 OM6 VER RE AX AXJ JH WC VCX OBHF BISS


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Our member Erica Ferland of Magica Goldens is competing with her wonderful MACH golden, Teller. They were on the AKC website too.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I wish we where at the Agility National! I love the coverage this year! I spent the morning watching the live feed and twitter ringside results.

Good luck to Michelle and Titan at the Obedience National!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Michelle and Titan had a great day 1, finishing in 5th or 6th place!

Buoy ended the day as leader of the pack


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yay for Titan and Michelle!!! Thanks for the update.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Happy to hear Titan and Michelle are doing well. I can't imagine the pressure of the competition.


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Yay for Michelle and Titan! 

I think my obedience instructor is sitting in the #2 spot.
Go Sharon and Chilly!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Btw, Michelle has no idea where she's currently ranked, she won't look at the stats because she doesn't want to feel pressured.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Michelle and Titey Pants Rock!!!! Doesn't matter their ranking to me! 

I wish I were there for agility too, Jessica. It is so much fun! Several friends are there. Gabby did qualify for the Rally National, but it's not something I am serious about to spend the traveling money. I liked the Tulsa venue when I ran Belle there too. It would be so fun with all the stuff going on. 

Lets not forget the vendors too. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Well, I think I watched 11 hours of streaming agility today with 2 breaks to take the dogs out... It was a great NAC! Congrats to all!


----------

